# Demi's 1st show I'm nervous!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Demi's debut!
Will you be there to watch?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Demi's debut!
> Will you be there to watch?


No dang it! :bawling: I have to work! I sure wish that sugar daddy would come along! It would make my life so much simpler ( is that a word?LOL )


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

ohhh... I'll be thinking of her!!! I soo wish I could be there to watch... it's only half an hour from my mom's place... but we won't be down that way again until Christmas. But Sawyer and I will definitely be routing for her... fingers crossed all goes smashing for her!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dang is right!
She will certainly be in good hands, for sure!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Best of luck to beautiful Miss Demi and Graeme.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Dang is right!
> She will certainly be in good hands, for sure!


yes I am sure Graeme will have her sleeping on the BED! :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good luck beautiful Demi!!!! I hope you bring home the points- either way, you're a beauty, just like your mom.


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Good Luck!!

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck Demi, make you're mommy proud, you can do it!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Good luck Demi. Show 'em how it's done


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Fingers crossed - let us know how it goes! :crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GO DEMI !!!! You have fans from all over the globe cheering you on.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

best of luck to Demi!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

poor girl got cold in her tail this past weekend lets hope we don't have a repeat performance :no: she is just starting to wag it again now.:crossfing


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

arcane said:


> poor girl got cold in her tail this past weekend


May be a dumb question but what does that mean?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> May be a dumb question but what does that mean?


tail tucked and unable to raise it or wag it ....I have seen it happen to dogs that are bathed and not dried completely ...never had it just pop up for no reason, which makes me think she may have injured it instead maybe someone was playing "pull Demi by the tail around the yard" :uhoh:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Good luck Demi-and keep your tail safe!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*she's off today*

waiting on the taxi....: here is miss baldy last night after her bath....her tail is wagging ..yipppeeeee...


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

awww fingers crossed for her! Glad her tail is better!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Good Luck Demi!!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Good luck Demi. She sure is a beauty.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Good luck Demi. She sure is a beauty.


thank you! I miss her already!!!!!!!! :thinking:


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I can imagine how much you miss her..... just keep thinking what an adventure she's going to have.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

win or lose ....my priority for my dogs has always been that they enjoy themselves...I am sure Graeme will make her 1st away from home sleepover a good one


----------

